# what color is this



## tung koon (Sep 13, 2010)

he is a tung koon paak
they are damascene barred ice coloured
this guy popped out after 25 years of closed flock


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It looks like faded but that a dominant gene so a parent would have been faded. You either have a mutation or it may molt into normal color with next molt.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Appears to be dilute to me. which means it is likely a hen and her sire had one copy of the gene and therfore did not display it. Dilute is a sex-linked mutation carried on the z chromosome. A hen has on one z chromosome while a cock has two. If one of his z chromosomes carries dilute while the other carries full color, he will display full color. But he can pass either to his offspring. A young cock would have to receive one from him and one from his mother to display dilute.

Jim


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Tung Koon, Does the bird have a reddish coloring in it's wing bar or is it just the pic causing it to look reddish?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks silver (dilute blue) to me.

Tmass, I too thought the colour look reddish at first but looking at the flights its quite brown. Don't think faded is the culprut here.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

tung koon thanks for stopping in the other day, i m not to sure of that colour or if those are homers but i ll stop in and check them out sure looks good


----------

